
Will Apple finally pay a price for keeping secrets? - CrankyBear
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3248484/mobile-wireless/will-apple-finally-pay-a-price-for-keeping-secrets.html
======
MISTERJerk2U
I don't see Apple paying a price for this so long as it's a one-off thing and
not a new trend of deceiving customers.

